# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  AvatorBox/Dongle ver1.0.0.11Brutal resident Update,Huawei,Xperia,Tablets,HTC & More!!

## mohamed73

*AvatorBox/Dongle ver1.0.0.11Brutal resident Update
Huawei,Xperia,Tablets,HTC & More!!*  *
What's new ?*  *New Features*Factory Mode Is Supported For IMEI repairFactory Mode is Supported in Security TABFactory Mode is Supported in Root TAB  *Improved & Updated*Updated ADB FilesImproved Comunication with SmartCardImproved Comunication with PhoneAdded Support for Windows 8Improved Root Methods [More phones Supported]Improved Repair IMEI procedure for some MTK Android smartphonesAdded Support For Baseband Unknown & IMEI Null/Null or Invalid IMEI  *New CPU Supported*MT8312/MT8317/MT8125/MT8389/MT6591/MT6592/MT6589/MT6589MAllwinner A10/A13 Supported for Security Features   *New Models Supported*HTC Desire 210HTC Desire 310HTC Desire 616Xiaomi Redmi Note MT6592MTCL Meme Da[344]Karbonn Titanium HexaAmoi A955TiNew V8Tianhe h920Fairphone 2014,Oppo R819Gigabyte GSmart Maya M1 V2Sony Xperia CSony  S39HAcer Liquid E2Neo N003Ainol Novo 8 TalosBBK Vivo X1SPanasonic P51Pioneer E90wZTE V987ZTE V982ZTE N986ZTE U956THL W8Amoi N850UMI X2Disney Mobile Magic1 M7007Philips Xenium W8568BenQ F3Gigabyte GSmart Aku A1Lenovo LePhone S750Lenovo P780Lenovo IdeaPhone S820Lenovo A850+Lenovo Legend Gold Fighter S8Lenovo S898T+ 8 GBLenovo IdeaPhone A820Cloudfone Thrill 530qxGionee Elife E3Wiko Cink Peax 2Wiko StairwayBlu Dash 4.5 D300/D310Fairphone 2013Philips W9588Philips Xenium W6500Hisense HS-U970Xolo Q600Xolo Q800BLU Studio 5.5Micromax A110Q Canvas 2 PlusKarbonn Titanium S2THL W100Huawei Ascend G610sHuawei Ascend G700sHuawei Ascend Honot 3XHuawei Ascend Honor 3X proHuawei Ascend HN3Huawei Ascend HN3 3G  
Download 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *
Test Report*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] & Enjoy
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Brutal Out!!
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Brutal Out!!
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Power Started!! Buy Now
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] brutal Key Up Up!!
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]!! The Future is Now!!
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Crash Crash & Enjoy!
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Key Up! Unique
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Crash Crash ....
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
♦♦Attention♦♦ Quote:  			 				Supported repair IMEI No risk .. everything is via Developer [Enable USB Desbugg]
Supported repair IMEI No risk .. In Factory Mode 
Supported All MTK SmartPhone for Operations In Factory Mode
Supported are all these variations Mobiles [Dual-SIM or Normal phone/Mono SIM]

----------

